# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  چگونه می توان از سرویس پرداخت الکترونیک مانند کارت های اعتباری در سایت استفاده نمود

## maranian

چگونه می توان از سرویس پرداخت الکترونیک مانند کارت های اعتباری (شبکه شتاب) در سایت شخصی استفاده نمود؟

----------


## Asad.Safari

فکر کنم فعلا امکانش برای همه نیست !
بانک ها خودشون مثل بانک سامان این سیستم رو دارند ولی برای عموم نمی دونم آزاد نیست.


اگه بانک مرکزی بیاد و یه وب سرویس بده خیلی عالی میشه

موفق باشید

----------


## M-Gheibi

به سایت بانک سامان مراجعه کنید *شاید* به جواب سوالتون برسید.

پی نوشت : من در یک سایت خرید و فروش چنین امکانی رو دیدم (البته نمیدونم دقیقا همین کارتهای معمولی رو ساپورت میکنه یا کارت دیگه ای رو) که البته از سرویس های بانک سامان استفاده می کرد.

----------


## amirlol

میشه دوست من
الان بانک سامان و پارسیان چنین کاری می کنند کافیه فرمتو با کوری و چیز هایی که بانک میده به یک صفحه می فرستی و بقیه کاراش با اونه و پول تو حسابت می یاد و دوباره پاس داده میشه به صفحه تو

----------


## maranian

با تشکر از پاسخ ها
من یک سایت با نام http://eshopbuilder.ir
دیدیم که با خرید سایت ازش می تونیم سرویس پرداخت های زیر رو همراه با سایت داشته باشیم
اما در مورد استفاده در سایت شخصی به نتیجه ای نرسیدم
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 دارندگان کارت پول های بانکی مانند پارسیان کارت، ملت کارت، سامان کارت، سپهر کارت و ... 
 دارندگان کارت های بین المللی Visa / Master/ Euro card در دنیا 
 وجه نقد در زمان تحویل با همکاری مستقیم شرکت پست جمهوری اسلامی ایران در سراسر کشور 
 حواله اینترنتی بانک ملت، بانک سپه و بانک سامان 
 اعتبار تعیین شده برای نمایندگان و مشتریان ویژه فروشگاه

----------


## لوک خوش شانس

> میشه دوست من
> الان بانک سامان و پارسیان چنین کاری می کنند کافیه فرمتو با کوری و چیز هایی که بانک میده به یک صفحه می فرستی و بقیه کاراش با اونه و پول تو حسابت می یاد و دوباره پاس داده میشه به صفحه تو


شما این کار رو انجام دادید ؟

یعنی نیازی به بستن قرار داد با بانک نیست ؟

----------


## Asad.Safari

اگه شما با سایت بانک سامان مراجعه کنید sb24.com
فقط با شرکت ها قرداد می بنده !


موفق باشید

----------


## amirlol

دوست عزیز بله من این سیستم رو هم برای سایت های خارجی و هم سایت های ایرانی انجام دادم

سوال خاصی هست بپرسید دی خدمتم

----------


## maranian

سوال خاص اینه که چطوری صفحه پرداخت الکترونیکی رو به سایتمون اضافه کنیم 
مراحل ارتباط با بانک دقیقا چطوری باید باشه ؟
جواب قبلی شما خیلی کلی بود

----------


## blackeve

منم خیلی مایلم در این باره بدونم...
موضوع بدردبخوریه
اگه میشه کسانی که این کارو انجام دادن یا اطلاعاتی دارند مطرح کنند

----------


## Asad.Safari

من یه سیستم فروشگاه که با paypal کار میکنه , دارم !

اگه خواستین برا دانلود میذارم!


موفق باشید

----------


## blackeve

> من یه سیستم فروشگاه که با paypal کار میکنه , دارم !
> 
> اگه خواستین برا دانلود میذارم!
> 
> 
> موفق باشید


paypal ! خوبه .. ولی اگه یه نمونه باشه که با کارتهای داخلی هم کار کنه خیلی بهتره...

----------


## Asad.Safari

> paypal ! خوبه .. ولی اگه یه نمونه باشه که با کارتهای داخلی هم کار کنه خیلی بهتره...


فکر نکنم هیچ کس همچین چیزی رو مجانی در اختیارتون بذاره !


موفق باشید

----------


## vahab_vb

[QUOTE]
چن روز پیش یکی از دوستام بهم یه سایتی رو معرفی کرد که خدای کارت اعتباریه هم ایرانی و هم خارجی رو باهم ساپورت میکنه ولی فکر کنم تازه تاسیس باشه یکی از چیزائیکه خیلی توش باحاله بخش ارتباط آنلاینش با مدیر فروشه. که هر وقت ما رفتیم آنلاین بود. از پارسیان هم پشتیبانی میکنه. ولی نمیدونم چطوری فکر کنم اگه از بخش ارتباطات آنلاینش بپرسید جوابتونو همون لحظه بده.
اسمش mkbo.com هستش.

----------


## سارا نجفی

با سلام به همه،
تا اونجایی که من میدونم برای استفادهاز یک چنین سرویس هایی در سایت شخصی باید این سرویس رو از جایی که این سرویس ها رو ارائه میدن خریداری کنید . مثلا" شرکت ستکام یکی از این شرکت هایی هست که سرویس e-shoping  رو میتونید ازش بخرید و در سایت راه اندازی کنید.

با احترام،
سارا

----------


## لوک خوش شانس

> من یه سیستم فروشگاه که با paypal کار میکنه , دارم !
> 
> اگه خواستین برا دانلود میذارم!
> 
> 
> موفق باشید


آقا شما نحوه اتصال به بانک و دریافت از مشتری رو توضیح بده که چطوری و با چه پروتکلی این کار رو انجام میدن .

یعنی بدون بستن قرارداد میشه از طریق سایت مشتری رو به بانک فرستاد و از حسابش پول کم کرد ؟ 
من بیصبرانه منتظر توضیحات شما هستم و .



> فکر نکنم هیچ کس همچین چیزی رو مجانی در اختیارتون بذاره !


حالا قیمت چنده ؟ و چه بانک هایی رو هم ساپرت میکنه ؟

----------


## Asad.Safari

> آقا شما نحوه اتصال به بانک و دریافت از مشتری رو توضیح بده که چطوری و با چه پروتکلی این کار رو انجام میدن .


این سیستم paypal که من دارم فعلا برای ایران کاربرد نداره !
اما سیستمش به اینگونه است که به سایت paypal یه کوئری می فرسته که 
اون کوئری شامل موارد زیر است :
1- شماره حساب paypl صاحب فروشگاه 
2- نام کالاهای خریداری شده
3- مبلغ خرید

بعد سایت پی پال میاد این کوئری رو میگره و بعد از تایید گرفتن از مشتری مبلغ رو از حساب 
اون کم میکنه و یه کوئری تایید به سایت شما فرستاده میشه که 
فلان کاربر فلان چیزها رو خریده و پولش رو هم پرداخت کرده .




> حالا قیمت چنده ؟ و چه بانک هایی رو هم ساپرت میکنه ؟


منظور شما رو نفهمیدم ؟؟؟


موفق باشید

----------


## Asad.Safari

در ضمن این جا رو هم یه مطالعه بفرمایید :

http://www.itna.ir/archives/news/005363.php

----------


## لوک خوش شانس

> این سیستم paypal که من دارم فعلا برای ایران کاربرد نداره !
> اما سیستمش به اینگونه است که به سایت paypal یه کوئری می فرسته که 
> اون کوئری شامل موارد زیر است :
> 1- شماره حساب paypl صاحب فروشگاه 
> 2- نام کالاهای خریداری شده
> 3- مبلغ خرید
> 
> بعد سایت پی پال میاد این کوئری رو میگره و بعد از تایید گرفتن از مشتری مبلغ رو از حساب 
> اون کم میکنه و یه کوئری تایید به سایت شما فرستاده میشه که 
> ...


صحبت من خطاب به این پست شما بود



> فکر نکنم هیچ کس همچین چیزی رو مجانی در اختیارتون بذاره !





> در ضمن این جا رو هم یه مطالعه بفرمایید :
> 
> http://www.itna.ir/archives/news/005363.php


خوب این که به بحث ما مربوط نمی شه . مشکل ما اینه که بانک های ایران با فرد حقیقی قرارداد نمی بندند . اصلاً لازمه تبادلات الکترونیکی با بانکی در ایران بستن قرارداد مابین شرکت و بانک است .

----------


## Asad.Safari

> خوب این که به بحث ما مربوط نمی شه . مشکل ما اینه که بانک های ایران با فرد حقیقی قرارداد نمی بندند . اصلاً لازمه تبادلات الکترونیکی با بانکی در ایران بستن قرارداد مابین شرکت و بانک است .


شما باید به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که اصلا نیازی به بستن قرارداد نیست !

منظور من هم از دادن این لینک http://www.itna.ir/archives/news/005363.php
این بود که :

اینا هم میخان یه وب سرویس بنویسن که لازم به بستن قرار داد نباشه و شما
کوئری ها مورد نظر اون وب سرویس رو براش بفرست تا اون نقل و انتقال پول رو انجام بده !


موفق باشید

----------


## blackeve

من یه مقداری تحقیق کردم...
برای اینکه سایت شما قابلیت پرداخت رو داشته باشه با سیستم بانکی داخلی تنها کافیه این امکان رو بصورت نرم افزاری بهش بدید.. و این واسه کسانی که سفارشی نرم افزار تولید میکنن خوبه .
در مورد اینکه امکان پرداخت باشه، بله باید شما بعنوان یک شرکت با سامان یا پارسیان یا هر کدام از بانکهای دیگه قرار داد ببندید که بتونید مجوز پرداخت داشته باشید.
ولی کد های مربوطه بصورت رایگان وجود داره و همینطور راهنمای استفاده از اونها.

کافیه اطلاعاتی رو به یک وب سرور بفرستید و اون بقیه کارها رو انجام میده خیلی ساده تر از اونیه که تصور میشه کرد.

توی یک فرصت مناسب نمونه کد برنامه رو به ASP میزارم که همه استفاده کنند.

موفق باشید -

----------


## Asad.Safari

> کافیه اطلاعاتی رو به یک وب سرور بفرستید و اون بقیه کارها رو انجام میده خیلی ساده تر از اونیه که تصور میشه کرد.


فکر کنم منظورتون وب سرویس باشه ؟؟


موفق باشید

----------


## لوک خوش شانس

ببینم اینجا کسی با ایگولد کار کرده . منظورم فروش آنلاینشه ؟
اگه کسی برنامه ای برای فروش با ایگولد داره  ممنون میشم اینجا بزاره

----------


## Asad.Safari

> ببینم اینجا کسی با ایگولد کار کرده . منظورم فروش آنلاینشه ؟
> اگه کسی برنامه ای برای فروش با ایگولد داره  ممنون میشم اینجا بزاره


فکر نکنم به این موضوع ما ربطی داشته باشه !

شما می تونستی یه تاپیک جدید باز کنید .

موفق باشید

----------


## لوک خوش شانس

عزیزم شما تایتل این تاپیک رو خوندی دیگه :
((  *گونه می توان از سرویس پرداخت الکترونیک مانند کارت های اعتباری در سایت استفاده نمود*  ))
من هم در همین باره سوال کردم و از زدن تاپیک دیگه خود داری کردم .

می خوام ببینم کسی از طریق سایت با ایگولد معامله کرده ؟ فروشگاه آنلاین پرداخت با ایگولد

----------


## vahab_vb

بله، راحتترین راه پرداخت الکترونیکی و انتقال پول از طریق سایت اینترنتی استفاده از روش ایگولده.
برای اطلاعات بیشتر برید به سایت ایگولد ایران، برید توی قسمت سوال و جوابها، آخر صفحه دقیقا نوشته چیکار کنید. (خیلی خیلی راحته)
چقدر خوب میشد که اگه بعضی ها، بعضی چیزها رو نمیپیچوندن.
به نظر بنده همه چیز آسونه، اونی که سختش میکنه مطمئن باشید چیزی حالیش نیست.

http://www.egoldiran.com/faq.htm

----------


## لوک خوش شانس

> بله، راحتترین راه پرداخت الکترونیکی و انتقال پول از طریق سایت اینترنتی استفاده از روش ایگولده.
> برای اطلاعات بیشتر برید به سایت ایگولد ایران، برید توی قسمت سوال و جوابها، آخر صفحه دقیقا نوشته چیکار کنید. (خیلی خیلی راحته)
> چقدر خوب میشد که اگه بعضی ها، بعضی چیزها رو نمیپیچوندن.
> به نظر بنده همه چیز آسونه، اونی که سختش میکنه مطمئن باشید چیزی حالیش نیست.
> 
> http://www.egoldiran.com/faq.htm


وحاب جان ممنون . جال بود . 

ببینم خودت از این پرداخت ایگولد در سایت استفاده کردی ؟ 
یه چیز دیگه برای پرداخت آنلاین توسط ایگولد هزینه ای هم کسر میکنه یا نه ؟

----------


## vahab_vb

بله کم میکنه. البته نه از پولی که فرد میریزه. بلکه آخر هر ماه درصدی از پول توی حساب شما رو کم میکنه. باید همیشه یه مقدار پول ته حسابتون باشه. وگرنه اکانتتونو کاملا میبنده.
فکر کنم این روش خیلی خیلی سریعتر از کارتهای اعتباری پولی میتونه پول رو انتقال بده چون هم توی ایران ساپورت میشه و هم توی تمام کشورهای دنیا و هم اینکه عضویتش برای هم رایگانه. و اینکه توی هر کشوری دلالهای ایگولد فراوونن.

----------


## لوک خوش شانس

مبنای محاصبه اون درصدی که کم می کنه چطوریه ؟

----------


## Asad.Safari

> چقدر خوب میشد که اگه بعضی ها، بعضی چیزها رو نمیپیچوندن.
> به نظر بنده همه چیز آسونه، اونی که سختش میکنه مطمئن باشید چیزی حالیش نیست.
> 
> [


منظورتون رو واضح تر بیان کنید !!!؟؟؟؟

----------


## blackeve

ببینید همه اینها خوبن ولی من بازم ترجیح میدم از سیستم داخلی استفاده کنم...
مهمترین دلیلش هم اینه که مشکلاتی که ممکنه بوجود بیاد رو میتونی به راحتی پیگیری کنی.
سیستم ریسک معاملات رو میتونی با بانک تنظیم کنی و خیلی امکاناتی که شما توی کار با بانکهای خارجی و سیستمهای خارج از ایران نداری.
مگر اینکه با بانکها و سیستمهای معتبر و بیمه شده ای مثل master / visa و امثال اینها کار کنی که هزینه  بالایی دارند.

به نظر من بهتره بحث رو به طرف سیستمهای داخلی بکشونیم چون به هرحال اینجا ایرانه و ما باید اولویت کار رو روی سیستمهای داخلی بزاریم (مثل همه جای دنیا)

----------


## Asad.Safari

> ببینید همه اینها خوبن ولی من بازم ترجیح میدم از سیستم داخلی استفاده کنم...
> مهمترین دلیلش هم اینه که مشکلاتی که ممکنه بوجود بیاد رو میتونی به راحتی پیگیری کنی.
> سیستم ریسک معاملات رو میتونی با بانک تنظیم کنی و خیلی امکاناتی که شما توی کار با بانکهای خارجی و سیستمهای خارج از ایران نداری.
> مگر اینکه با بانکها و سیستمهای معتبر و بیمه شده ای مثل master / visa و امثال اینها کار کنی که هزینه  بالایی دارند.
> 
> به نظر من بهتره بحث رو به طرف سیستمهای داخلی بکشونیم چون به هرحال اینجا ایرانه و ما باید اولویت کار رو روی سیستمهای داخلی بزاریم (مثل همه جای دنیا)



کاملا موافق هستم !

اینطوری هم فکر کنم برای نظام بانکداری الکترونیکی کشور بهتر باشه !

موفق باشید

----------


## لوک خوش شانس

دوستان مگه ما بدمون میاد از سیستم های بانک داری الکترونیک داخلی در سایت های خودمون استفاده کنیم . خیلی هم به قول شما خوبه و باعث پیشرفت میشه ولی مشکل اصلی اینجاست که اگه یکی مثل من و شما بخواد یه همچین سیستمی رو راه اندازی کنه بهش اجازه نمی دن . تازه اگر شما در قالب شرکت با بانک قرار داد ببندی باز هم مستلزم گذاردن وصیغه در بانک هستی که فکر می کنم مبلغ کمی نباشه . 
خوب پس فکر می کنی ما چرا مایل به استفاده از سیستم های بانک داری خارج از کشور هستیم . یکی از عمده ترین مسائل در این زمینه همین محدودیت هایی هست که برای ما قائل شده اند .
مثال میزنم : بنده چند نفر رو می شناسم که کار صنایع دستی از جمله تابلو فرش های نفیسی تولید می کنند و یکی هم کار های چوبیه خیلی قوی درست می کنه ، منبت کاری می کنه و ... در صورتی که این گروه حتی قادر به پرداخت اجاره محل برای عرضه محصولاتشان نیستند .
حالا برای این گروه که مایلند کارهایشان از طریق اینترنت ارائه بشه با این محدودیت ها چه باید کرد ؟ این رو هم بگم که کار های این گروه حتی قابل صادرات هم هست ولی ...
خوب طبیعیه که دنبال سیستم بانک داری خارج از کشور برویم .
حالا اگر سیستم های خودمان به جایی برسند که شرایط را ساده تر کنند چرا که نه . خوب از همین سیستم خودمان استفاده می کنیم .

----------


## EHSH

سلام !
از دوستان گرامی کسی کد asp.net داره ، که برای پرداخت الکترونیکی سامان و استفاده از وب سرویس های اون جواب گرفته باشه ؟(کد مثال خود بانک سامان خیلی ناقص هستش)

----------


## vahab_vb

حال و حوصله پاسخ داشتن رو نداشتم. چون وقتم خیلی کمه ...  ولی من کد asp.net مربوط به پارسیان رو دارم. احتمالا همشون مثل همه. خواستید پیغام خصوصی بدید براتون بفرستم.

----------


## Mahdiz

> حال و حوصله پاسخ داشتن رو نداشتم. چون وقتم خیلی کمه ... ولی من کد asp.net مربوط به پارسیان رو دارم. احتمالا همشون مثل همه. خواستید پیغام خصوصی بدید براتون بفرستم.


سلام.آقا من این کدتو می خوام بدجور گیر کردم. راستش اینه که من کد asp کلاسیکش رو نوشتم ولی جواب نمی ده نمی دونم چرا؟ اگه لطف کنی یه جوری این کدتو به من برسونی حتماً از خجالتت در میام.

----------


## blackeve

سلام دوستان من با بانک سامان دارم کار میکنم و مشکلی هم ندارم... البته کد ASP اگه کسی موردی داره میتونم همینجا کمکش کنم... لطفاً کد رو از بانک بگیرید و مشکلاتو اینجا مطرح کنید.. چون اگه بانک پشتیبانی نکنه شما حتی اگه کد درست رو هم بنویسید بازم جواب نمیده....( رجوع کنید به بانک سامان و قوانینی پرداخت الکترونیک - روابط عمومی بانک سامان)

نمونه یکی از کدها اینجاست : http://shop.spsmarket.com

----------


## hesam_a110

درود بر همگی را ستش من مشکلم را توی این تالار هم پرسیم ولی به نتیجه ای نرسیده ام 
لطفا کمکم کنید که بدجور گرفتار شدم
ممنون از همگی
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...C7%25C8&page=3

----------

